# PureFtpd mit SSL/TLS



## Skayritarai (18. Mai 2009)

Hi,

Ich habe heute ISPC3 installiert und bin nach diesem How-To nachgegangen. http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu-9.04-ispconfig-3

Ich habe u.a. PureFTPD Installiert weil für ISPConfig erforderlich ist.

Nun möchte ich die Möglichkeit haben sichere FTP-Verbindungen mittels SSL/TLS herzustellen. Ich habe Gegoogelt wie ein Weltmeister aber ich konnte kein gescheites finden. Den ich benutze das aktuellste Ubuntu-Version. Ich habe PureFTPD per Apt-Get installiert.

Nun möchte ich wissen wie man SSL/TLS in PureFTPD einrichtet.
Kennt jemand ein gutes Howto oder kann das einer mir erklären wie das geht?

Vielen Dank im voraus!


----------



## Till (21. Mai 2009)

Schau doch mal hier (2. Treffer bei google :

http://wiki.hetzner.de/index.php/PureFTPd

Da Du pureftpd ja schon installiert hast und er korrekt konfiguriert ist, musst Du einfach nur das hier machen:


```
cd /etc/pure-ftpd/conf
echo 1 > TLS
mkdir -p /etc/ssl/private/
openssl req -x509 -nodes -newkey rsa:1024 -keyout \
 /etc/ssl/private/pure-ftpd.pem \
 -out /etc/ssl/private/pure-ftpd.pem
chmod 600 /etc/ssl/private/*.pem
```


----------



## Skayritarai (22. Mai 2009)

Danke!
Das dies so einfach ging hätte ich mir nicht gedacht.


----------

